# Powerpoint Textrahmen begrenzen



## Kyjo (21. Juni 2007)

Halli hallo alle zusammen... Ich habe mal 2 Fragen:
Ist es möglich den Textrahmen im Powerpoint auf eine bestimmte Größe zu beschränken?

Also Beispiel:
Der User des Templates soll maximal 20 zeilen in 19 punkt schriftgröße in den rahmen schreiben können. Sollte er weiterschreiben kommt ne meldung das er bitte eine neue folie anlegen, oder den Inhalt kürzen soll.
Andere lösung, warscheinlich besser wegen variablen schriftgrößen,  wäre das der Rahmen nun mal maximal bis xy gehen soll.

DANKEDANKEDANKE. Ist sehr wichtig, Hannes.

//edit:
Noch eine dritte Frage:
Kann ich irgendwie das Seitenzahlenformat ändern?
Im Menü finde ich nur die Auswahl für 1. 2. 3. ect ich würde aber gern anzeigen lassen das daneben die Gesamtzahl dynamisch angezeigt wird also: 1/18 2/18 ect...
Merci


----------



## Norbert Eder (26. Juni 2007)

Schwierige Dinge die du da vor hast.

Also zumindest bis 2003 sieht es so aus, dass du die dynamische Anzeige "Seite/Seitenanzahl" per Script erledigen kannst.

Die Einschränkung der Größe eines Rahmens kannst du über die Masterfolie lösen, inwieweit du allerdings Schriftgröße etc. einschränken kannst, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Brauchte ich in der Form noch nie.


----------

